# 2-12-2011: Sheepshead slaughter



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

3 kayakers stocking up the freezer. Body count: 33 sheepies and a black drum. Need I say more?



















Need I say more?
Alex


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Yaksquatch said:


> 3 kayakers stocking up the freezer. Body count: 33 sheepies and a black drum. Need I say more?
> 
> Need I say more?
> Alex


how did the new reel work for you?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Seriously!! Great report!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Dad gum Alex - great job. Who all did you go with


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

sharpen that filet knife!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sure is a slaughter! nice


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember when we used to catch red snapper like that and then we couldn't. Enjoy the fillets.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Ugg, I don't look forward to cleaning all these in the morning. Time to bust out the whetstone...but not a bad price to pay for a day of sheepy slaying!

I should also add that we were merciful, I let go a 16inch black drum


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Excellent catch! I believe i went by yall this afternoon. Were you using shrimp or fiddlers?*


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Yea I need to know where y'all went so I know not to go there cuz you caught them all!!!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good work guys. It sounds like it's starting to get good for the sheepies.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Yea I need to know where y'all went so I know not to go there cuz you caught them all!!!!!


Man, we left em biting! We got bit every cast. Getting em hooked was the problem.

By the way, nice sneaky attempt to learn our spot. As far as PFF goes, anyone asks where we caught em: in the water.

Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to Slay, guys! I guess we need to try dry land since you probably caught all of the ones in the water. LOL


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Great report, is that a Trevala on that Stradic?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

What was the bait of choice?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

They were biting both live shrimp and fiddlers.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

great catch what time to show up with fish meal fries and beer


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Great report, is that a Trevala on that Stradic?


Yes it is! It's the 6'6" 30-65lbs med rod with my CI4 4000 reel on it. I just got it used for a super deal and wanted to break it in on something. Those sheepies didn't stand a chance! I got most of them on my Cumara with CI4 3000, even that was overkill for em!

Alex


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Alex. How heavy of a lure would you be comfortable working with the Trevala?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Thanks Alex. How heavy of a lure would you be comfortable working with the Trevala?


Don't know yet, still learning how to vertical jig. This one's rated for 55-160grams which is about 1.5-4.5ish oz? I've got some 1, 3, and 5oz bucktails and a couple 100gram jigs. Plus I just ordered a few 100 and 160gram jigs from charkbait. I'll play around with em in the Gulf once it starts to warm up. Probably depends on depth too.

Alex


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

56 grams is 2 ounces...:whistling:
Brent


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Alex, congrats on a good catch. Sounds like you guys had fun.
Give me a ring and we'll take the boat out this spring.
Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## spearo (Sep 29, 2010)

Not asking any specifics but did you find them with a fish finder or on obvious structure?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

why did you only enter like 5 in KW?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Sheepshead have to be 15inches for Kayak Wars. Most of these were around the 14inch mark. They big ones are stacking up at the passes as we speak...

Spearo, we caught them near rocks...


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ooo i gotcha, i didnt even think of that. thats why we gonna beat bloody waters hahahaha


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> ooo i gotcha, i didnt even think of that. thats why we gonna beat bloody waters hahahaha


With a snapper and a drum?! Ya might want to pick up the pace a bit... :wheelchair:

:boxing: :bangin: :devil2:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahahaha its cause i havnt been able to fish at all cause of my stuppid car ahahaha. but soon very soon


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holly crap that is a lot of convicts! Glad I didn't have to clean them.


----------

